

The iPhone 1.0 critics -- where are they now? - ilamont
http://www.thestandard.com/news/2008/07/10/iphone-naysayers-one-year-later

======
erickhill
I just manually installed the 2.0 update on my 1.0 iPhone. It rocks, I have to
say. Feels like Christmas. The AIM app, as well as the Exchange/push
integration (which I've tested out and works fine) is making the HTC's of the
world seem insignificant. This update makes the iPhone 1.0 folks out here feel
like grownups now.

~~~
DenisM
You know that HTC has had exchange intergation on their phone for quite a few
years now, right?

Never used AIM but it would surprise me if wasn't there too.

------
Chris8535
Its hard to know when to drink the Koolaid and when not to... that being said,
when Jobs first presented the iPhone, even a hardened skeptic like myself
thought it would gain a strong following.

------
sanj
This is a great way to figure out who's opinion you shouldn't bother listening
to.

~~~
thaumaturgy
I kind of agree, but with the caveat that nobody's right all the time. (See
also the "Don't let bozosity get you down" section of Guy Kawasaki's "Rules
for Revolutionaries".)

------
vizard
OT : Does anyone know specific marketshare numbers about the iPhone vs
WinMobile and Symbian? I am having a hard time tracking them down. Jobs
claimed iPhone outselling all Windows Mobile combined.

~~~
DenisM
Microsoft is selling 20 million devices/year with about 100% YOY growth if
memory serves.

Apple is at 6 million/year, no YOY numbers yet.

Symbian is selling about 140 million devices/year.

The numbers are not to be directly compared if you care about "smart" part of
the "smartphone" - most Symbian users are not using any smart features,
whereas many of Microsoft users do and so does practically every single Apple
user.

~~~
vizard
Aah thanks. The claims and graphs by various vendors can be very difficult to
make sense of sometimes.

------
acgourley
Is it just me, or do most of those critics seem correct? Obviously Ballmer has
a conflict of interest and Dvorak shouldn't be listened too - everyone already
knew that.

~~~
jodrellblank
They seem correct because they almost all change their minds so they can't be
wrong:

"Last year, Joe Q. Bloggs wrote 'Why the iPhone is terrible, stupid and will
go nowhere and nobody will buy it'"

"So Joe, are you surprised by the iPhone's success?"

"No."

"Last year, Bill Q. Briggs wrote 'the iPhone is absolutely and without any
doubt the. worst. phone. ever., bar none, and it has no redeeming features. at
all. It is the "big rigs" of phones'."

"So, Mr Briggs, are you surprised by the iPhones success?"

"No. Anyone can see it's a great phone, I always said it had the bling
factor."

~~~
acgourley
I must have skimmed those ones, the first ones seemed fine.

------
jawngee
I'm right here.

Blackberry till I die.

------
nailer
Still here. Still own an iPhone. Still wish I'd help out for Nokia's touch
models.

------
TweedHeads
I remember ballmer making fun of the iphone and how expensive it was.

Where is that video now?

~~~
aston
They did drop the price...

